

I need help? Best way to get around in the 'Bay Area'? - nextmoveone

So I'm at the Radisson in Brisbane until Sunday, I want to rent a car, but I'm only 21...so that's out of the question. I wanted to try and get a zip-car, but apparently there is a 1-3 day waiting period..so that's ruled out.<p>I need to get to Daly City, Burlingame, the Hillsdale Mall and Downtown SF today. Any suggestions besides BART?<p>-no im not too good for Public Trans, I'm just pressed for tim
-Also my girlfriend and I have to split up, and I dont want her to go by herself<p>All contributions are greatly appreciated?
======
nextmoveone
UPDATE: Apparently Alamo rents to people under 25.

